# trying to catch a cobia



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

when i get to a spot to fish for them , give some round about tips on ,,rigs and line and so fourth going to try the next week or so , all opinions needed , thanx for your time


----------



## agitater (Apr 13, 2009)

hello I hope U got the story I sent


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

4 year old thread?


----------

